# S&W Sigma



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking at buying a Sigma 9mm anyone have experience with them what do you think?:mrgreen:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

A friend of mine has one. I have only shot it a couple times. For the price they are not bad guns but they have very heavy triggers. I have two revolvers and the Sigmas trigger is worse than the double action pull on either one of them.
It is very heavy. If you buy one you will probably want to do a trigger job on it.

If you are looking for a SW try looking at a SW99. They are a SW clone of the Walther P99. Cosmetic changes to the shape of the gun are the only difference between the Walther and the SW pistols from what I can gather. They even use the same magazine.
I know this to be true because I own the Walther and use the SW99 mags in it. They are exactly the same mags just with the SW stamp in them.
From what I have read. The SW model is between 100 and 150 less than the Walther.
SW99







WaltherP99









If you are set on the Sigma also know that the rail on the gun will not work on any lasers or lights. You have to buy an adapter for the Sigma to use anything on it. Last I saw the adapter was about 20.00 shipped. 
Trigger aside the Sigma is not a bad gun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Specialed said:


> Looking at buying a Sigma 9mm anyone have experience with them what do you think?:mrgreen:


What is it about the sigma that is drawing you to it? What makes you think it is the gun you want? Have you considered any others?

My experiance with the Sigma is very limited....I held one and was not pleased with the feel or the appearance of quality. That does not mean it is not the gun for you or that I know what draws me to a gun is what draws you to one. Good luck looking get the one you want!

RCG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the Sigma .40ve and it does have a long hard trigger pull which will get some what better with use. It's a good solid pistol for the money. Mine has never failed me in the six years that I have had it. :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Ther you go some one who actually knows the gun and has experiance with it. Experiance trumps opinion. 

RCG


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have experience with it as well. I just don't own one.

Still, what I said about the gun is true.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There you go.......2 guys with experience.......one who owns it one who doesn't, variety in your experience levels. 

Good luck with your choice and enjoy your new gun. 

RCG


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I own a SW9VE Allied Forces (all black). It is well made imo. At this point (few hundred rounds) it is accurate and trouble free. Trigger doesn't bother me at all. Maybe if I had fired another pistol regularly, I would not have bought it. It is what it is and I am fine with it.

As for the SW99, I fired a Walther P22 and liked it. I like the solid feel, magazine release, and take-down process. If the SW99 is similar, I would probably like it too.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

OK, I have had a Sigma 9mm for over a year, and have had no problems with it. It's basically a range gun, but a hi cap 9mm for $249 was hard to pass up. When I got mine, you could still get a factory trigger job under warranty, and that made a big difference, plus 500 rounds also helped. Right now it's not a lot different that my M&P c 45, except that it's a bit longer.


----------



## ssmtbracer (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got a SW sigma 40 and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on concealed carry holsters for it.


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

ssmtbracer said:


> I just got a SW sigma 40 and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on concealed carry holsters for it.


To be completely honest, it is a very hard weapon to conceal because of its size, especially in warmer weather when you're just wearing tshirt and shorts or something like that. During the winter it's relatively easy to conceal almost anything. This time of year though, you're better off with a smaller weapon for conceal carry purposes.


----------



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just bought a Sigma 9mm....only reason I got it is that it was $220 after the rebate...difficult gun to shoot well IMO....for the money it was a good buy but I'll be looking for a quality 9 mm for the range in the coming weeks....


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A word about Walthers and German legal anomalies:

There is some perception in the USA that items made in Germany are of higher quality than items made in other countries. German law is designed to capitalize on that perception.

Unless the law has changed in the last few years then this is what the law allows:

German law allows a "made in Germany" label applied to a product as long as the final assembly is performed in Germany. On my Walther PPKS, that meant that the entire gun was produced Portugal and the two grip halves were screwed in place on German soil. The gun said "Made in Germany".

The same was true about the Porsche 944 which was produced entirely in Spain, but the seats were bolted down in Germany. Same thing: Made in Germany.

My experience with Smith & Wesson is restricted to revolvers and they were all of very high quality with excellent workmanship.

My experience with Walther is restricted to the PPKS (stainless) and it too was of very high quality and exhibited excellent workmanship.

In fact I've owned many handguns over the years and with the exception of the High Standard 22 magnum derringer, and an AMT 380 (stainless) all of them seemed to be of very high quality--design issues as another matter.


So to choose a Walther over a Smith & Wesson because of the country of origin would not seem a good parameter for judging quality.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Sigma seems to be one of those guns that people either love or hate. I think with the S&W rebate they are one of the best deals for the money available in a new pistol. After holding one, I decided I really liked the grip and soon bought a 9VE with the free extra mags. The Gun is accurate and dependable. I do not have a problem with the long DAO trigger. I actually like it the way it is. It is easier than some of my revolvers to shoot DA. There are better holsters out there than what I use, but I found the cheap sock type IWB works most of the time for me. I'm seriously considering buy a Kholster full moon holster for it though.


----------



## firediver (Sep 15, 2010)

I own several S&W pistols in 9mm and sorry to say the Sigma is the bottom line S&W pistol in my opinion, look at the price. I guess I am spoiled to the accuracy of the others I own. My Model 39 & 5906 are tack drivers as far as I am concerned. I also have a M&P compact 9 and M&P in 357sig and even though they handle great they still can not compete with the 39 & 5906. All my Smith are reliable I have never had a jam or cycling issue with them. All are great for self defense and if used for that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

firediver said:


> I own several S&W pistols in 9mm and sorry to say the Sigma is the bottom line S&W pistol in my opinion, look at the price.


Ughh... Ummmmmm........., YES! I think you've just stumbled onto something!


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

I have a .40 Sigma. Got it with the $50 rebate and two mags. It took a while to master the trigger. I had to send it in to S&W early in it's life for a intermittent trigger recovery problem.( may have been just me) Customer service was great, quick turnaround and a vastly improved trigger(not as good as my Springfield XD45 Tactical, but improved) They also pd the freight both ways.
It is my daily carry and I have every confidence in it. Very easy to clean and maintain (it is stainless GVE model) The lifetime warranty and customer service are a +.
It has been said that if you can master a Sigma you can master most DA pulls/squeezes. When I purchased my Springer I found this to be true.
There are light attachments and laser attachments available, but I have no intrest in them.
Concealability in hot weather can be a problem depending on your physical build and what type of carry method you employ, clothing and whatever.
Would I part with it? No! Not unless I could get a Gold Cup even up:smt082
It serves my requirements for daily carry.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have fired a couple of magazines through one, and I think it is an OK gun. Not my personal preference, but not a bad pistol. The trigger was noticeably harder to pull than about anything I have ever fired, except maybe a Polish Makarov. But, I was able to adjust to that, after a few shots, and I think anyone who shoots pistols well would not have much problem shooting it accurately.


----------



## riderrick65 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Sigma .40cal.*

I don't have experience with the Sigma 9mm, but I do have experience with the Sigma .40cal. I purchased this hand gun about a month ago and equipped it with a CT laser guard :shock:, what a sweet set up :smt038. I admit that the trigger pull is a bit hard but with use and dry firing you will get used to it. One more item of interest would be to get yourself one of those hand held Grip Masters to help strengthen your grip while your sitting there watching the boob-tube (it seems to b working for me). :tv:


----------



## jpjr50 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got back from the gun range. We brought two Sigma's .40 and 9mm, Browning 9mm, H&K USP Compact .45 caliber and Ruger LCP 380 James Bond. The Sigma in both caliber pretty much pack the same punch and trigger feel is identical obviously. It takes getting use to the heavy trigger but it's adaptable. With the h&k even in a .45 caliber is so smooth to shoot and seemed to pack a smaller recoil punch but it's also a $900 gun. I only paid $249 for my Sigma .40. I do carry it everyday. It's basically a Glock with a heavy trigger. It's the best bang for the buck, literally.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I had one and liked it should of never traded mine


----------

